

Ask YC: Entreprenuership for Intl. Students - vnthota

I am an international student and I am involved in a web startup. We have yet to go live, but there is a possibility that once it does, we will start to generate an income. As an intl. student, will I be able to earn equity? Will the university be able to help me, or do i need to get into OPT? What are some of the problems I may face?<p>Thanks YC!
======
diego
As a foreigner you can own property in the US but you cannot work without INS
(DHS, whatever) authorization. You should definitely talk to a lawyer. Check
out the forum below because I'm pretty sure your question has been asked
before, if not someone should be able to answer it.

<http://immigrationportal.com/>

